# Whistler Blackcomb Holdings Inc (WB)



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am curious if anyone has this stock on hand?

I was reading about it in a money sense article and it seems attractive is some ways. The dividend is generous and they do have the ability to charge whatever they want as they are a ski resort with summer attractions as well.

So far the performance has been excellent and skiing and snowboarding will always be in demand. 

I have not had much time to do research on it yet, but I am wondering if you guys have any experience with it, or similar stocks?


----------



## dsaljurator (Jan 12, 2012)

Fraser19 said:


> So far the performance has been excellent and skiing and snowboarding will always be in demand.


Whistler's revenue from skiing is going to be way down this season. It's been a terrible snow year for the entire west coast with high temperature and high freezing levels. There are a lot of people that will still go to whistler despite that and either not ski or not ski as much. Also, skiing is an expensive hobby that suffers greatly when times are tough.

That said, there is a lot more to Whistler than the winter. They've made huge strides into summer sports as well, particularly mountain biking.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

This was a top pick of Charles Lannon(market call)a few weeks ago
His reasons:1)5.1% dividend yield(safe)flight for income in low interest rates
2)Beneficiary of cad/usd-(American traffic increase)
3)Moat-not many competitors in this space(they lease though B.c gov)
Don't know if it a play for next season though?maybe a bet placed early
I think they have snow machines also which combats lack of snow fall

I am interested in this as well,just watching it and following for now.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I wish I would have got in on this one when I first checked it out. +35%
Unfortunately I chose to average down on LRE instead.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Up almost 100% from the time I almost bought this.
Unfortunate.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't followed this, but what exactly just happened? Why is it now at 0$ on the TSE? Did it get sold? Is it part of another stock?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Whistler was bought out by Vail. Apparently they are making it a lot more affordable too.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can remember way back, that WB started off all wrong. Instead of a full skiing operation AND the real estate which surrounds it, the originators didn't include real estate in the endeavor, just the skiing. Big Mistake.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Argonaut said:


> Whistler was bought out by Vail. Apparently they are making it a lot more affordable too.


So what was the share ratio that was converted to Vail stocks? Someone with 100 shares, how many Vail would've got?


----------

